# flippinout scout slingshot ammo



## silentmug (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello. i want to buy a flippinout scout slingshot for target shooting but i live in australia so ammo is quite expensive to buy online so my question is, can the single flat bands that come on it shoot 9.5mm lead or 9mm lead ammo to destroy cans? thanks


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I recently bought a Scout and was disappointed in the band set. I didn't have time to check it out before heading out to the field for a shoot. I got out there and started shooting and was not impressed with the experience. The band setup is for light plinking. The pouch is sub par in my estimation. Fortunately I had a Tex Shooter band set and replaced it and the following experience was much better to say the least. Tex Shooter formed pouches are awesome. There like a fine wine, they get better with time. Anyway there you go.That's my experience.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

SimpleShot puts band on that are a little long for a lot of folks. I took about 1.5 inches off mine and was very pleased with the increase in power.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The bands are long to satisfy a variety of shooter's- draw length and preferred ammo. A lot of folks don't take the time to read the owner's manual, which outlines how one can simply cut off several inches of the bands to increase power by changing the active band length. The bands are .030" latex cut to a straight 7/8" wide dimension- plenty capable of achieving over 200fps with common sized steel ammo at average adult draw lengths. This way, folks can choose to cut them down to as little as 5 inches (depending on draw length) and achieve much more velocity. Besides, most people who shoot a slingshot in this style know what they like and either shorten the bands to accommodate their needs or shoot their favorite bandset.

To answer the original question... the bands on the Scout are more than capable of destroying cans with 9mm lead- but not out of the package without some tuning.

When we find a bandset that satisfies everyone, everytime you can bet that they will be standard issue.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

flippinout said:


> The bands are long to satisfy a variety of shooter's- draw length and preferred ammo. A lot of folks don't take the time to read the owner's manual, which outlines how one can simply cut off several inches of the bands to increase power by changing the active band length. The bands are .030" latex cut to a straight 7/8" wide dimension- plenty capable of achieving over 200fps with common sized steel ammo at average adult draw lengths. This way, folks can choose to cut them down to as little as 5 inches (depending on draw length) and achieve much more velocity. Besides, most people who shoot a slingshot in this style know what they like and either shorten the bands to accommodate their needs or shoot their favorite bandset.
> 
> To answer the original question... the bands on the Scout are more than capable of destroying cans with 9mm lead- but not out of the package without some tuning.
> 
> When we find a bandset that satisfies everyone, everytime you can bet that they will be standard issue.


sir, this is awesome.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey mate, I am a fellow Aussie although I live retired in Thailand, and simple shots, and Nathan are the among the best retailers and people to deal with ever.

One has to accept, and acknowledge, that everyone's strengths, and draw lengths, are different.

Therefore, you band for your own style of shooting, and no one can ever expect to be delivered the perfect package from a maker; UNLESS you specify, and pay for it, the bands you desire.

That my man is the rules of life, you get what you pay for, sorry.

I have a Scout, and it is among one of my favourite shooters, of my something like over 12 I think slingshots; almost lost count.

Cheers Allan


----------



## silentmug (Sep 20, 2012)

well i dont really wanna buy new bands.. so do you guys know any other slingshot makers?


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll say it also, the Scout is one of my favs.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

silentmug said:


> well i dont really wanna buy new bands.. so do you guys know any other slingshot makers?


you don't have to buy new bands just shorten the ones you have remove a inch at the time till you are happy with the result


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm waiting for my scout to arrive. Shouldn't be to long placed order on the 2nd (I'm in the uk)
As soon as mine comes ill be able to tell you my thoughts on the bands..I'm also awaiting a PR5 from gamekeeper John that is coming with theraband gold tapered bands so I will be able to compare......just wish they would arrive I hate waiting but I'm sure it will be worth it


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tuning is important for any fork. Divide your draw length by 5, 5.5, or 6 depending on how much you want to prioritize band life over speed (5= max life, 6= max speed). Better yet, stretch a bit of your band material as far as you can without breaking it, and divide your draw length by the elongation multiplier. I haven't had the opportunity to try one of Nathan's forks, but he he has an excellent reputation both here and on the slingshot channel's forum. The ammo you mention is pretty reasonable for most single band setups, but it may take some fine tuning to get the right amount of draw for that exact ammo. I get crazy curves when I shoot marbles from 1/2" .03 gum rubber that doesn't happen with .490" lead. If your bands are too strong or too weak for your ammo weight, accuracy and impact will suffer.

There are a couple of band calculators I know of, but they are for theraband. If you're using Nathan's .03 latex bands, use the calculations for TheraBand Gold. If you have one of the other band sets, that could be problematic, but the more experienced folks here can probably help.

Joerg Spraev's Therband Gold (or .03 Latex) calculator
http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

A guide from this forum
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21439-bands-cut-calculator/

There are a lot of factors that influence accuracy and reliability, your bands are just one of them and your fork is probably the least of them. Make sure your bands are even and the ammo is centered in the pouch, practice a smooth release, etc.

Good luck and happy slinging.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

silentmug said:


> well i dont really wanna buy new bands.. so do you guys know any other slingshot makers?


You are going to end up buying bands and or material to make them periodically anyhow no matter what you use. They dont last for ever.


----------



## jack-davies (May 28, 2013)

I bought my scout with looped tubes, I only have a 25" draw and are perfect! Punch throw two sides of a can easy! Only problem is I keep running out of cans


----------

